# ATI help & Lock ups

## pestilence

Ok as mentioned again in previous posts i am having nightmares with my Travelmate 800 lci and Linux (in general...this also happened in Mandrake).

I experience now more often Lock ups during X session without any specific output messages from the kernel.

The Lock ups freeze my X session (allthough my mouse continues working) but the rest of my system is behaving as nothing happened.

This forces me in cold reboot (ctr+alt+del or any other combination of keys does not work)...my logs are clean:

```

/var/log/messages

[b]===-= Ok the first part has to do with the ati-drivers i have this all over the log files, mtrr is enabled inside the kernel (2.6.2 love sources).[/b]

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence Call Trace:

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence [<c012084e>] __might_sleep+0x9e/0xd0

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence [<e1a5f26b>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x1b/0x30 [fglrx]

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence [<e1a6ce03>] drm_find_file+0x23/0x70 [fglrx]

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence [<e1a6d12f>] drm_getmagic+0xff/0x160 [fglrx]

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence [<e1a6d030>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x160 [fglrx]

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence [<e1a612f6>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence [<c01444fc>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x4c/0x50

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence [<c016a14a>] sys_ioctl+0xea/0x2a0

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence [<c03ff527>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

[b]=-=-= The calls stop here[/b]

[b]=-=-= I get an empty message???

Feb 12 00:02:04 pestilence

[/b]

[b]=-=-= To see that my system actually continued to work i did various tests i disconnected my USB modem and pressed my power button on the laptop a couple of times just to see if it gets logged...and it did[/b]

Feb 12 00:12:30 pestilence usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2

Feb 12 00:12:30 pestilence pppd[4001]: Hangup (SIGHUP)

Feb 12 00:12:30 pestilence pppd[4001]: Modem hangup

Feb 12 00:12:30 pestilence pppd[4001]: Connection terminated.

Feb 12 00:12:30 pestilence pppd[4001]: Connect time 11.3 minutes.

Feb 12 00:12:30 pestilence pppd[4001]: Sent 22984 bytes, received 266860 bytes.

Feb 12 00:12:30 pestilence pppd[4001]: Exit.

Feb 12 00:12:35 pestilence usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

Feb 12 00:12:58 pestilence atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xa5 on isa

0060/serio0).

Feb 12 00:12:58 pestilence atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e025 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 12 00:12:58 pestilence atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xa5 on is

a0060/serio0).

Feb 12 00:12:58 pestilence atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e025 <keycode>' to make it known.

[b]=-=-= SYSTEM REBOOTED but nothing logged regarding my X freeze[/b]

Feb 12 00:14:36 pestilence syslog-ng[3396]: syslog-ng version 1.6.0rc3 starting

```

My /var/log/wtmp has this entries:

```

pestilen vc/1                          Thu Feb 12 00:14   still logged in

reboot   system boot  2.6.2-rc3-love1  Thu Feb 12 00:14          (00:23)

pestilen vc/1                          Wed Feb 11 23:58 - crash  (00:16)

reboot   system boot  2.6.2-rc3-love1  Wed Feb 11 23:57          (00:40)

pestilen vc/1                          Wed Feb 11 23:49 - down   (00:05)

reboot   system boot  2.6.2-rc3-love1  Wed Feb 11 23:49          (00:05)

root     vc/2                          Wed Feb 11 23:19 - 23:29  (00:10)

pestilen vc/1                          Wed Feb 11 23:18 - crash  (00:31)

reboot   system boot  2.6.2-rc3-love1  Wed Feb 11 23:17          (00:37)

[b]=-=-= Just look at those crash messages...nothing nice about them for a Linux system...[/b]

```

My XFree log:

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.2-rc3-love1 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 05 February 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 12 00:00:34 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:-1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "off"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000f940, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1025,001f rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1025,001f rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c66 card 1025,001f rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1025,001f rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2527 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 1217,7114 card 4401,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:06:1: chip 1217,7114 card 0001,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:06:2: chip 1217,7110 card 1025,001f rev 00 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1025,001f rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd05fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:6:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:6:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

        ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

        ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

        ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

        ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

        ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

        ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

        ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

        ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

        ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

        ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

        ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

        ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

        ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

        ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

        ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI RV250 Lf (M9) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x0820d7e8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [32] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV250 Lf (M9)" (Chipset = 0x4c66)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x001f)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option:

        Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: AUO

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1400x1050

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=20000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1400x1050

(II) fglrx(0): Total 1 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  108.00  1400 1448 1560 1640  1050 1051 1054 1065

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma 141091379

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is 141093251

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000050f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0209000 - 0xd02097ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [17] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [22] 0  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [35] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [36] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd87ac000 (size=0x03854000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe1a04000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe1a04000 to 0x40275000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.2-rc3-love1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd0100000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3340

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe5b8b000

(II) fglrx(0): VisualConfigs initialized

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x007ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8000000, size: 0x7ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8400000, size: 0x3ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8600000, size: 0x1ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8700000, size: 0xac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8780000, size: 0x2c000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd87a0000, size: 0xc000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd87a8000,0x4000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd87a0000,0xc000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8780000,0x2c000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8700000,0xac000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8600000,0x1ac000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8400000,0x3ac000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x7ac000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1408,1428)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1408,1050) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1056)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1408 x 364

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                22 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

And finally my Xsession Log (startx > error.log 2>&1)

[code:1:d7a6526e22]

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.2-rc3-love1 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 05 February 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 11 23:31:26 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Using vt 7

xset:  bad font path element (#70), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <ESC> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <TLDE> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE01> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE02> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE03> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE04> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE05> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE06> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE07> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE08> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE09> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE10> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE11> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AE12> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <TAB> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD01> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD02> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD03> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD04> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD05> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD06> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD07> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD08> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD09> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD10> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD11> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AD12> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <RTRN> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <CAPS> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC01> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC02> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC03> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC04> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC05> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC06> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC07> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC08> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC09> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC10> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AC11> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <LFSH> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB01> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB02> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB03> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB04> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB05> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB06> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB07> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB08> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB09> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <AB10> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <BKSL> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <LCTL> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

> Warning:          Symbol map for key <SPCE> redefined

>                   Using last definition for conflicting fields

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

10

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

20

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: library=/home/pestilence/.phoenix/plugins/flashplayer.xpt: file=/home/pestilence/.phoenix/plugins/flashplayer.xpt: /home/pestilence/.phoenix/plugins/flashplayer.xpt: invalid ELF header

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: library=/home/pestilence/.phoenix/plugins/javaplugin_oji.so: file=/home/pestilence/.phoenix/plugins/javaplugin_oji.so: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

25

75

80

85

90

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)

----------

## pjv

I own a Acer TM 803LCiB wih an ATI card too. I have had a couple of strange randomly lockups since this week only. I've changed a lot of my system lately so it's too early for me too tell if this is a persistent problem or just some misconfiguration. Things I've changed lately: kernel-2.6.1-gentoo-r1 (gentoo-dev-sources) (I've been running 2.4.22-ac4 stable for a very long time, it seemed also more speedy), ATI fglrx drivers, maybe a too radical re-use of old config file's after a crash,... My problem mainly seems to occur when using or scrolling mozilla (but not only then) generally some minutes after boot. I couldn't find anything interesting in my logs yet. So I really need to do some more investigation before jumping to conclusions. It's just that I found this post somewhat a coïncidence   :Wink: 

----------

## pjv

I want to add some more information: I too can still use my mouse and, I believe, the rest of my system. The only way I can get out however is by hard-reboot or by the magic SysRQ key (which help is btw printed in my logs after the initial crash, so I guess some of my system must be still working). I cannot go to a terminal or control X with my keyboard. I also want to update timing: I think it happens between 5 mins and 30 mins after boot. And I still believe it is somehow (pagescrolling in) Mozilla related (allthough I should note that I use my browser quite a lot).

Here's a bit of my last log:

```

Feb 13 21:38:06 [kernel] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

Feb 13 21:41:43 [nmbd] [2004/02/13 21:41:43, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)_

Feb 13 21:41:43 [nmbd] *****_

Feb 13 21:41:43 [nmbd] _

Feb 13 21:41:43 [nmbd] Samba name server VOYAGER is now a local master browser for workgroup KOTNET on subnet 10.0.0.151_

Feb 13 21:41:43 [nmbd] _

Feb 13 21:41:43 [nmbd] *****_

Feb 13 21:43:32 [kernel] drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

Feb 13 21:43:32 [kernel] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Feb 13 21:45:00 [CRON] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )_

Feb 13 21:55:13 [cron] (CRON) DEATH (can't lock /var/run/cron.pid, otherpid may be 2246: Resource temporarily unavailable)_

Feb 13 21:55:43 [crontab] (root) LIST (root)_

Feb 13 21:55:50 [crontab] (root) LIST (pjv)_

Feb 13 21:57:38 [kernel] speedstep-centrino: found "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz": max frequency: 1600000kHz

                - Last output repeated twice -

Feb 13 22:00:00 [CRON] (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)_

Feb 13 22:00:00 [CRON] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )_

Feb 13 22:04:07 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Feb 13 22:04:07 [kernel] EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

Feb 13 22:11:02 [kernel] SysRq : HELP : loglevel0-8 reBoot tErm kIll saK showMem powerOff showPc unRaw Sync showTasks Unmount 

                - Last output repeated 4 times -

Feb 13 22:11:30 [kernel] hub 4-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

Feb 13 22:11:32 [kernel] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 2

Feb 13 22:12:51 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.1-gentoo-r1 (root@voyager) (gcc versie 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #7 Fri Feb 13 22:00:47 CET 2004

Feb 13 22:12:51 [kernel] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Feb 13 22:12:52 [init] Entering runlevel: 3

```

I think my clock in X froze at 22:04:07. Then my fan went to almost the highest speed. I then pressed some keys on my keyboard, disconnected and reconnected AC, switched Bluetooth and Wlan on and off. Finally I used SysRQ to get out. Anybody know how that SysRQ help message got printed?

----------

## tomga

have the same problem here.

own a ati radeon 9500pro in a desktop system.

sometimes I can work 3 hours without freezing, sometimes the system freeze after 10 minutes. 

cannot say why the system freeze. mouse is working but cannot use keyboard.

tried several 2.6 kernel (gentoo, love, mm) and severeal ati-drivers. still problem exists. also remerged xfree and kdelibs

----------

## pjv

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=871340#871340

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120178&highlight=fglrx+freeze

----------

